# Belt Driven 4wd Buggies



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

at my local raceway there is a 4wd buggie class, and everyone runs losi xxx4s. i want to kno what is so special about belt driven buggies. i would thinks shaft driven buggies would be better because belts can wear down and come loose. so can someone tell me what the benefits are of a belt driven buggie.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whell little rc guy its not that they think belts are better its just that the losi xxx-4 is the only 4wd buggy that is avalable localy. its not that belt is better its that that is the rout losi has taken. now there are a few things you need to understand about belt drives. first off the advantages of belt drive is that they are more efficent than shaft. they stretch ever so slightly when accelerating so they seem to dapen wheel spin. and you said that you where woried that belts would wear thrugh whell they realy dont. I ran a more traditonal black belt in my first touring car the kx-one and I had it for 2 years and it only sufferd minor scuffing. and losi's belts are made of of some new "super polomor" and show no signs of wear. now the advantages of shaft. more "instant" power delevery. they never have to be replaced. (although the pinnion and spur on the diff tend to wear out faster) and they are less sensitive to debree. but hardly any gets into an rc car that is big enough to stop either drive chain. Now if you are interested in 4wd and you just gota have a shaft driven care. check out the kyosho lazer and the new mrc sb sport. boath of these cars are going to cost you alot of mony and are very hard to get parts for. but are the cheapest shaft driven alturnative


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

there are atleast 3 dif 4wd buggy's on the market at anytime the xxx4 is just above all the rest


now y do the like belt drive it is smoother there for faster and if you get the xxx4 G+ it comes with a longer lasting belt my has lasted 2 year and there is no sign of wear in it


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i was thinking of getting a 4wd buggie. do u suggest i get that one or is there a better one on the market?


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

the bj4we is the current world champion you can find em at www.jconcepts.net
however the xx4 and xxx4 are quality cars the new yokomo buggy is really nice as well however the yok and the bj are on the pricey side.
your best bet is to get one that you can easiley find parts for
travis


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

man Im starting to want a durable car. even though all of my kits have ben losis hopped up team kits I think if I get a 4wd im getting that new dark impact buggy from tamia. it is realy cool. but It will require some dremel work to make it accept side by side cells.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

i forgot the kyosho lazer zx-5 is another viable option as well

hate to say this but it is a proven fact that wheelers just aren't as durable as a 2whl buggy kind of a combination of less front kick up and straping insane hp in em
travis


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

or, should i get a 2wd buggie?


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

lol, your a very funny guy. whell if that is the question you should look at the pros and cons of each car

2wd
pros cons
less espensive not as quick aroundthe track
bigger class little on the hard side to drive
faster overall top speed 
novice and stock class
replacement parts easyer to find

4wd
pros cons
quick around the track pay more for the performance
awsome handeling only mod class
look cool very fragile



HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

you metioned that most at your local track are running xxx4's. Its most likely that for the track you run on the xxx4 is working the best. I run a xx4 and so do many at the tracks I run at. They are mostly tracks that are step pin only tracks. The BJ4 and other shaft drive have there places too but usualy with a much higher cost and parts can be an issue. Its a lot easier to ask some one in the pits if they have a part if your short when your runing a 4WD that most of the rest ar running too. If your the only on there with a BJ4 ( or any other ), you are stuck if you break a part you don't have with you.


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

FishRC said:


> you metioned that most at your local track are running xxx4's. Its most likely that for the track you run on the xxx4 is working the best. I run a xx4 and so do many at the tracks I run at. They are mostly tracks that are step pin only tracks. The BJ4 and other shaft drive have there places too but usualy with a much higher cost and parts can be an issue. Its a lot easier to ask some one in the pits if they have a part if your short when your runing a 4WD that most of the rest ar running too. If your the only on there with a BJ4 ( or any other ), you are stuck if you break a part you don't have with you.


the rear arms on a bj4 are b4 arms the new hd front's are different but in a pinch you can use b4 front arms just have to shim em also jason's customer service is awesome place an order and have it in roughly three days i live in nm and he's in florida
travis

littler/c
you asked if you should get a 2whl instead my question to you is how new are you to racing? I love 4whl but it is a very maintence intesive class the cars are far better than they were only a few years ago but they are still fragile. If you are new to offroad or new to racing all together i would say get a truck or a 2whl buggy


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

FBR, I was not picking on Jason's customer service or even the BJ4, just saying that if you run a 4WD that few others at the track do, day of the race parts are harder to get. We all know 4WD's eat parts no matter what make/model your using. 

I agree, if this is your first RC, look more at the 2WD buggy or a truck. 4WD is a pricy way to start and might be more work than you might expect.


----------

